# Looking to do some basic mods



## ArtifactSky (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello all, I am not super new here. I a new here registered with an account. I've got a 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback LT Non RS. I have some money saved and am looking to do a few small mods. I am just looking for some advice. I am open to recommendation as well if you have something different. My post might be considered a bit wordy or long winded. Sorry about that (I am Canadian after all). Trying to get all my information down at once that I think someone might need. Any questions please let me know.

So I want to go with the Flowmaster Force II 209 SS Axle Back and had a couple of questions.








Flowmaster® 817762 - Force II™ 409 SS Axle-Back Exhaust System with Single Rear Exit


Force II™ 409 SS Axle-Back Exhaust System with Single Rear Exit - Part Number 817762 by Flowmaster. Exhaust System Type: Axle-Back. Exhaust Tubing Material: 409 SS.




www.carid.com





Is there a difference in exhaust size between the RS and Non RS models? This is exhaust is for the Hatchback; which I have, but mine is the Non RS model. I have no issues with modifying the rear diffuser to allow for the dual exhaust tips to stick through. Just not sure if the piping is the same or if modifications of the rest of the exhaust will be needed for this.
The other question is more general. Anything I should look out for when installing exhaust? I have never done exhaust mods on a hatchback or sedan.

The other part I want to add is the AEM Cold Air Intake. I have found a couple of places in Ontario that I can get them from and I like the sound.








21-805C AEM Cold Air Intake System


C.A.S. CHEVROLET CRUZE L4-1.4L F/I; 2017-2019




www.aemintakes.com




No questions about fitment here, more so just curious on install time and difficulty for anyone who is rocking one.

Regards,

Artifact.S.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I would advise against any intake that sucks in from the engine compartment as that is not a "cold air intake" even though they are marketed as such. One that intakes air from the fender is however. Turbo cars don't like hot air as you lose power when it's compressed and gets even hotter from that. But if you want the sound at the cost of some power, go for it.

The best bang for your buck is honestly a tune:









BNR TUNE 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2-BNR-LE2CRUZETUNE






store.badnewsracing.net










2016--2019 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo - Advantage


TRIFECTA is pleased to announce the Generation II Chevrolet Cruze MY2016--2018+ vehicle software recalibration (reflash) for vehicles utilizing the 1.4L turbo (LE2) engine with either the 6 speed automatic transmission (6T35 / RPO:MNU) or 6 speed manual transmission (M32-6/ RPO: MF3). Specific...



www.trifectaperformance.com






Check out more mods for your model here:



2016+











Sonic-Cruze


The largest supplier of aftermarket performance parts for 3800, Ecotec, Sonic/Cruze, and ATS vehicle platforms. We engineer unique parts in house that you won't find anywhere else!




zzperformance.com





and also this existing thread: Best, Current and Upcoming Performance Mods for Gen 2


----------

